# Fires in Spain Barca area



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://news.sky.com/story/963887/raging-forest-fires-in-spain-kill-four-people

Take care


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

How dreadful...

Makes me feel a little more accepting of the rain here in Ayrshire.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes I know what you mean it's horrible here everything is tinder dry, not rained in nearly 4 months and daily temps 30+


----------

